# MultimediaTasten und KDE

## Niko_K

Hi,

ich habe ein kleines Problem.

Es gibt ja jetzt unter Gnome 2.2 so einen Multimedia-Tasten-Beleger.

Den finde ich echt super, auch wenn da für meine Tastatur noch einige wichtige Tasten fehlen (habe das MS Office Keyboard).

Wie dem auch sei, ich will die ganzen Multimedia Tasten auch unter KDE verwenden können, aber irgendwie funktioniert das bei mir noch nicht.

Vielliehct kann ich das Programm zum Starten irgendwie beim booten aufrufen lassen oder bei jedem KDE Start.

Das Problem dabei ist nur, dass ich überhaupt keine Ahnung habe, welches Programm ich da Starten muss. Hat irgendwer eine Ahnung welches Skript man da ausführen muss??

Danke im voraus,

Niko

----------

## amne

hi,

das gnome-teil kenne ich nicht, unter kde läuft bei mir hotkeys (ich starte es in der .xinitrc via "hotkeys > /dev/null &").

die konfiguration war allerdings a bissi zäh, nach ein bisserl rumspielen ists gegangen. viel erfolg damit.

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

das ist natürlich auch ein Weg und vielleicht gibts da mehr Tasten, ...

Aber weil ich in nächster Zeit sicherlich nicht die Zeit habe das DIng zu konfigurieren, wäre es trotzdem noch nett, wenn mir jemand mit dem Gnome-Tool unter KDE helfen könnte.

Niko

----------

## xces

Bei deinem Problem mit dem Gnome-Teil kann ich dir leider auch nicht helfen (in Ermangelung an Gnome  :Wink: ), aber für Multimedia-Tastaturen ist Lineak zu empfehlen. Funktioniert bei mir ohne Probleme (Logitech Cordless Desktop).

----------

## theoderich

Ich würde mir gerne lineak emergen. Leider ist das noch maskiert. Darum wollte ich linkeak aus der /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask rausnehmen. Da steht es aber nicht drin.

Kann mir einer sagen, wo sonst noch die maskierten packete drinnestehen?

Danke

----------

## theoderich

Entschuldigung. Wollte eigentlich einen eigenen Thread aufmachen. Habs hier irgendwie verpeilt...

----------

## Ulli Ivens

Passe in der /etc/make.conf die keywords an bevor du lineakd compilierst !

Vergesse danach nicht die keywords wieder zurückzusetzen !

----------

## choenig

Hi,

Ein

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge lineakd

```

tuts auch, btw  :Wink: 

take care, have fun

/christian

----------

## theoderich

Ich habe seit neuestem die Keywords wieder rausgenommen. Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit, dass die Packete, die ich momentan draufhabe, NICHT gedowngradet werden, wenn ich ein

emerge -u world

mache?

Ich habe momentan nämlich um die 20 Packete, die gedowngradet würden. Mein System funztelt aber momentan tadellos.

----------

## junnuh

Du koenntest ganz einfach emerge -pU (grosses 'u'!) versuchen..

Oder Du entfernst die fraglichen Pakete aus /var/cache/edb/world, das funktioniert fuer mich ganz gut, da ich ein stable-system habe aber dennoch nicht auf xfree 4.3.0 verzichten konnte.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Niko_K

Hi,

gleich zwei Sachen gelernt.

Emerge kann man auch ohne Downgrade ausführen und lineak funktioniert super.

Ich habe damit nur ein kleines Problem und das ist der Start.

Ich verwende gdm und der scheint die ~/.xsessions nicht zu lesen. In welche Datei muss ich denn das Startkommando "lineakd -b" eintragen, damit lineakauch mit gdm, kdm xdm und auch ganz normal bei startx startet??

Außerdem: hat wer eine Ahnung, welches Kommando dazu dient die Anwendungen "nach links und rechts" zu wechseln? Mein Keyboard unterstüzt das, ich habe aber keine Ahnung wie ich das anstellen soll (genauso bei einigen anderen Tasten (Scrollen, Kopieren, ...)

Danke im voraus,

Niko

----------

## tuXXer

Du kannst auch anstelle von -U  ACCEPT_KEYWORD="~x86" in /etc/make.conf eintragen, dann gilt dies immer und dann wird bei -u nicht mehr downgegraded.

----------

